# hanger tubes for mason bee nests



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello and good day. new member here. has anyone used the hanger tubes that come on clothes hangers for the mason bee nest tube material? the ones i have are 5/16 and numerous. i was thinking of capping the end with mud or caulk or wax and then bundling and then setting out in early april here in maine. any thoughts by those more experienced with this bee? 

i have tried the store bought wooden block nest but the wood peckers tore those up. thanks in advance.


----------

